# Was this a good value?



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello Folks,

I was looking for a simple Windows XP Desktop and I decided to purchase this machine (link provided below). In your honest opinion and experience in computers, did I make a wise purchase? My budget range was around $100-120.

Thank you for your time.

--Dell001--

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330435353575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

But what else did you get??

I just purchased (sight unseen) a HP (don't know the model yet) with 2.8Ghz duo core processor, 4Mb RAM, with a 19" widescreen flat panel monitor. I'm trusting my son and his friend....might be a oops?? I didn't catch the vid card specs but is an upgrade... also has tuner card installed. I'll look at it tomorrow and see if the $200 was worth it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It comes with a load of FREE software, that you can download and install yourself, should you so wish. Only advantage is that it comes ready installed.

I don't see anywhere that it says it's Genuine XP Pro.

I suspect that its a P4 "478" socket with DDR RAM and not DDR2.

Probably paid about the right price for it. It's certainly not a bargain, unless you think that buying Brand name hardware has some extra added value. In my books they usually use non standard size Power Supplies & Motherboards requiring that, when something goes wrong as it inevitably does, you have to buy from the Manufacturer to make a repair.

Please note that you haven't wasted your money by any means (unless you are a gamer or want to overclock :grin .. it may just not be the bargain you might have been hoping for.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

SABL said:


> 4Mb RAM


Think you mistyped .. meant 4GB RAM

that looks like a bargain, it must be s775 socket, DDR2 RAM .. and the possibility of upgrading the CPU should be there too unless they have a special type of BIOS.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

OOPS!!.... ya caught me...:grin:

I found out it's a HP m7350n. Seems to be the standard setup with 300 GB Hdd. Wireless kb and mouse. I'll take a better look at it later and check the hardware listings. 

*@Dell001*
Like D_F said... not a great bargain or a bad bargain. It's a reasonably priced start and just the beginning of a hobby in computing. Not only can it be a hobby.... it is a career for many. Nice start and good luck!!


----------

